# Training with a PAK handgun



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So the case is this , over here in Georgia we can't carry handguns , theres is no way of you getting a permit for carrying a handgun , unless you have served in the police and are Major or higher rank. But we are allowed to buy handgun , basically when you buy it , they ask you how much time you need to take it home , you tell them and they give you the permit for 1-2hours more than what you tell and thats it it stays home , for self defense we can use it. soon i'll turn 21 and I will tell my father to give me one of two his handguns and it will stay with me next to my bed ready for self defense , but I know that just by having that next to me I won't have the skills needed. So I am wondering and looking for your advice , if I buy one of those PAK handguns (its about 100$ nothing much 15$ for 50 rounds of ammo) so if I buy the same model as my father gives me and train with that to get comfortable , maybe in abandoned buildings outside the city , also while training with a rifle to get comfy taking it out and to get faster at using it.
there is also no way that I can take the handgun to a range and shoot there , you bring it home and it stays there
so will it be a good idea ?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well, chemik - I am not sure what you refer a "pak " handgun ? a german bazooka or a handgun made in pakastan?
I am guessing but I bet is a tokerav TT type t-33 or m57yugo in 7.62x25 it could be a cz52 but not likely. other than that if your going to buy one why take one of your dads?
I happen to like the tokarev they are good shooting and tuff as tanks they also are very simple to break down for cleaning.
so training for familiarization and operating properly is always a good idea and recommended-speed I am confused here do not worry about how fast you can get the pistol in to action focus more on doing it properly I would recommend condition 3 full mag, empty chamber, hammer down ,do not let people bad mouth this style of carry they do not understand the type of pistol I think you may be carrying and to my knowledge condition 3 is the safest way of doing it. 
they will tell you cocked locked and ready to rock -do not do this please I do not think the hand gun you will get is going to be drop safe ect. so my advice is practice , practice, practice then practice some more. be safe be extra safe.
do not get in a hurry to be a badazz pistolera take you time a learn the right way and be safe.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your advice buddy ! I'm talking about a black pistol , ones that feel weight sound and almost recoil as a real handgun but shoot blank ammunition , will it be worth for training , will it give me something that will come in handy if I ever need to use a handgun at home ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

He has a beretta 92 and a NAGAN handgun , I will ask for the beretta and if I come to a conclusion that the blank gun will be good I'll get the replica of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm trying to remember what it was like the first time I fired a handgun. I'd practiced with it extensively, drawing, acquiring a sight picture, and dry firing it. And those are all valuable training aids. But nothing can substitute for a real explosion going off inches from your face, and the gun jumping in your grip. I'm sorry you can't get live fire practice at the range, and I can't think of how to accurately simulate it. A blank-firing gun is better than nothing, I guess, but do a lot of dry firing with the actual firearm if you can.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no idea what a nagan hand gun is? a nagant maybe? as for training with a blank gun why not? the military uses blanks to train with.
You did say you can purchase a handgun just have to have a limited time expiring permit to get it home? why take your fathers? instead save up to buy your own? their is a kind of pride in getting something you worked for.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

this is what I'm talking about , I am saving for an sks , so I don't think I will be able to save for a beretta in the near future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That is what we call a Nagant Revolver. They are fun guns to shoot. The cylinder moves forward to create a gas seal and the ammunition is uncircumcised, so to speak. These pistols run about 250.00 these days. I haven't seen them on the Milsurp market for a couple years. Used to be $80.00 not long ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would forget that racket and invest in a pump 12 gauge. Are those legal? Have you ever thought of moving to Texas? Georgia sounds pretty nutty.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I would forget that racket and invest in a pump 12 gauge. Are those legal? Have you ever thought of moving to Texas? Georgia sounds pretty nutty.


I have two shotguns an a pump also which I carry on my backpacking trips , i live in country Georgia not the state or else I would come to Texas for sure !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> That is what we call a Nagant Revolver. They are fun guns to shoot. The cylinder moves forward to create a gas seal and the ammunition is uncircumcised, so to speak. These pistols run about 250.00 these days. I haven't seen them on the Milsurp market for a couple years. Used to be $80.00 not long ago.


It depends on the condition , my fathers is brand new 40 rounds are shot 3 on the ballistics test rest by my father , in this condition it costs 600-700$ over here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> That is what we call a Nagant Revolver. They are fun guns to shoot. The cylinder moves forward to create a gas seal and the ammunition is uncircumcised, so to speak. These pistols run about 250.00 these days. I haven't seen them on the Milsurp market for a couple years. Used to be $80.00 not long ago.


They were part of what the "thing" banned from being imported from Russia.

Also the Tokarev and the Makarov were blocked.

Chemikle, to me a PAK means Panzerabwherekanone. such as a PAK 88.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes that's what I thought a pak88 aka German bazooka.
well chem if you got a 12 gauge isn't illegal to "pack it around as well? 
and no the tokarev and the makrov's are still being imported by century from Yugo and Bulgaria but well chem is in the former soviet Georgia not the us state of Georgia I believe so I think those might still be available to him in the rusky glory. the nagant is not a bad gun as long as it is the single action model and not the officers double action one may be a little anemic by modern standards but it will defiantly put some hurt on something.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

The TTs are available for 200-300$ makarovs depends on condition you can get one for 150$ while better condition for 300$ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes shotguns and rifles are sold with carrying permit for lifetime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> yes that's what I thought a pak88 aka German bazooka.
> well chem if you got a 12 gauge isn't illegal to "pack it around as well?
> and no the tokarev and the makrov's are still being imported by century from Yugo and Bulgaria but well chem is in the former soviet Georgia not the us state of Georgia I believe so I think those might still be available to him in the rusky glory. the nagant is not a bad gun as long as it is the single action model and not the officers double action one may be a little anemic by modern standards but it will defiantly put some hurt on something.


Yeah, they are imported but not from Russia, but from former client states, none from Russia direct.

Sometimes I forget to be specific.

Same with what East block ammo we see now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well Ok...that splains it. Thought you meant the place up North of Floriddidy where all the peckerwoods live. Sorry about that. I would sure obey the law over where you live. Them Stalags in Siberia aint very nice this time of year. Kindly tell old Pooty Poot we say hi. Thanks. Or heck he may be reaading this himself. Who knows?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

chemikle said:


> The TTs are available for 200-300$ makarovs depends on condition you can get one for 150$ while better condition for 300$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fart-knockers dude I would get a tt or a mak over the berretta over there any day. that's a no brainer.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

How about glock or cz ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have had a FEG PA-63 and it was great, but funky. I hear the real MAKs are better. If ammo is available,(here's it's sort of scarce) I would go with a makarov or two. They, like most sov.Bloc. Hardware are pretty plain, but get the ol' job done.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glocks and czs are both quality hand guns. Glock is a personnel favorite. If you decide you like one of your father's pistols, it would make familiarity and reapply easier for both of you if you each had the same. What caliber Berreta does your father have? I assume 9 mm which ballistically is a bit better than the 9 x 18mm or 7.62 x 25mm or 7.62 x 38MmR


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Makarov got me thinking.... it's 1/4th price of the beretta and I think it will do the job for now until I can afford glocks and good stuff out there


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I might be talking to a brick wall, chemdude the Makarov is the good stuff 
it is a awesomely reliable, more rugged than the berretta or the glock ,simpler to take care of and has a decent amount of fire power and is about the perfect size.
the only thing the glocks ,czs, berrettas have is caliber and mag capacity that is it in a former soviet country I am sure the 9mm mak is just as available as the 9mm luger and cheaper.
over here the mak bullets are more expensive hard to find with out digging around and the 9mm luger is about the cheapest ammo out and can be found just about everywere.
learn about your guns then make a decision and that goes to everyone not just you chem. too many times I hear this is better than that or what I have is the best thing next to sliced bread -bullshit about the only thing I have seen in my life time is people are all about image -they just have to look cool and have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I might be talking to a brick wall, chemdude the Makarov is the good stuff
> it is a awesomely reliable, more rugged than the berretta or the glock ,simpler to take care of and has a decent amount of fire power and is about the perfect size.
> the only thing the glocks ,czs, berrettas have is caliber and mag capacity that is it in a former soviet country I am sure the 9mm mak is just as available as the 9mm luger and cheaper.
> over here the mak bullets are more expensive hard to find with out digging around and the 9mm luger is about the cheapest ammo out and can be found just about everywere.
> learn about your guns then make a decision and that goes to everyone not just you chem. too many times I hear this is better than that or what I have is the best thing next to sliced bread -bullshit about the only thing I have seen in my life time is people are all about image -they just have to look cool and have no idea what they are talking about.


I know what you're talking about and yes the ammo is available everywhere but the thing is this , I am not getting a handgun to showoff to people , it will mostly leave the house for very few times in his lifetime and I don't worry about ammo I'll buy 100 rounds over time and just have it , I won't be shooting it on the range (maybe just a few times in year to sneak out with it from the city so that no one can see it)


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok 
so let me ask this.
you have a choice between handgun A and handgun B
both are semi auto, both are reliable and good pistols. Both are battle proven effective.
A - has a heal mag release an 8 round mag, ammo for it is everywere spare parts and accessories are everywere and it is a lot cheaper than gun B.
B- has a 15 shot mag, and a button mag release near the trigger guard the ammo availability is so/so accessories are so/so ,parts are so/so and is twice the price of handgun A
which do you buy? 
my handgun of choice is a revolver -that's right a six bannger I have available to me just about any one I want but I choose a revolver. if I had no way of getting or owning a revolver I would likely carry something like a mak actually it would be a tokarev not a mak cause I like it better not because it is better, they are about the same. After shooting and owning both I am better with the tok.


----------

